# replace /bin/bash with ${PREFIX}/bin/bash



## bkouhi (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm working on a program that has many shell scripts. I want to replace /bin/bash with ${PREFIX}/bin/bash in some files. I'm going to do this by find(1)(). But also I want to exclude some directories. I've tried something like:


```
post-patch:
     @${FIND} ${WRKSRC} -path ./icons -prune -exec ${REINPLACE_CMD} -e s\|/bin/bash\|${PREFIX}/bin/bash\|g '{}' \;
```

But it didn't work. There are no error message. Do you have any suggestion?


----------

